# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Ad-Aware 2008 7.1.0.8 - новая версия

## SDA

Компания Lavasoft, известный разработчик в области программного обеспечения для обеспечения защиты пользовательских Windows-систем, представила новый релиз своего флагманского пакета под названием Ad-Aware.

Новая версия содержит следующие нововведения:

    * внесены улучшения в установочный процесс
    * добавлена защита от вредоносного программного обеспечения в реальном времени
    * улучшено удаления продвинутых приложений типа «Rootkit»
    * добавлена улучшенная система определения около 1.2 миллионов потенциальных объектов, которые угрожают безопасности
    * уменьшено потребление оперативной памяти
    * добавлена новая многопользовательская лицензия
    * добавлена возможность настройки сканирования и системы обновления
    * добавлена поддержка операционной системы Windows Vista архитектуры х86 и х64
    * включены встроенные средства для защиты от вирусов
    * добавлена поддержка встроенной системы восстановления Windows
    * сделано множество других мелких улучшений. 

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## 1205

Ad Aware теперь стал полноценным антивирусом?? Предыдущие версии защищали по сути только от "вредоносных" cookies.

----------


## !Anubis!

хотелось бы мнение Олега услышать.
т.к все остальные имхо которые тут будут (если будут) высказаны в ответ на этот вопрос будут более чем скромными)))

но мое имхо (также более чем скромное):
тут в соседней теме валяется утилита спринт скан (ну это та тема где Олег уже устал доказывать что тулза гам*но) - и если читать ее описание непредвзято и затем ее не тестить - то сложиться впечатление, что эта тулза всех времен и народов. и можно задуматься "а не снесли ли КИС и не перейти ли на нее?"...
а на самом деле ...

также и тут наверняка - все просто красиво - а тестить и пробовать пробить/убить - ла*а полная получиться

----------

